# Opulash or Haute & Naughty Mascara?



## Kaycee37 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hello Ladies,
Mac keeps introducing new mascaras. I would like opinions from anybody who has tried these newly released mascaras.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## blackmetalmist (Jul 2, 2010)

I have tried Opulash i did not like it at all. My biggest problem with it was not being able to remove it completely at night and it made me lose a few lashes due to rubbing my eyes trying to get the stuff out ( i only used 2 coats). I made sure to apply some BiFacil (sp? lancome) makeup remover and that stuff still didnt completely come out after i used cleanser and water. I had to go back 3 times to make sure everything was gone. I really do not need to spend that much time removing mascara ! Another problem was the hugh brush. It constantly ended up getting on my eyelids after i had done my eyes, so i had to go back and clean and reapply shadow. Needless to say, i gave it to my sister since she is a mascara girl only and doesnt wear all the stuff i use on eyes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I might try their new mascara but im leery that i will have the same problem i had with opulash and that formula. 
btw. I found a simple sephora mascara to be my HG ! Holds curl all day and removes very very easy at night !!


----------



## MidnightGoddess (Jul 2, 2010)

I plan on trying Opulash because Ive heard a lot of great review about it. But looking at Haute&Naughty makes me nervous about the brush situation. It looks as if they nestle inside each other. Looks like that would pose a problem with them clumping soon and bristles sticking together all weird. I dunno, It just looks like a good idea on paper that wont pan out, we'll see.


----------



## DaniCakes (Jul 3, 2010)

Opulash is okay. I wish I could take it back. It did not do what the MUA said it would do. Zoom lash is much, much better. I have drugstore mascaras  better than Opulash. I think is you already have thick, long, and curled lashes, it's great. But if you have short, straight lashes, forget about it.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blackmetalmist* 

 
_I have tried Opulash i did not like it at all. My biggest problem with it was not being able to remove it completely at night and it made me lose a few lashes due to rubbing my eyes trying to get the stuff out ( i only used 2 coats). I made sure to apply some BiFacil (sp? lancome) makeup remover and that stuff still didnt completely come out after i used cleanser and water. I had to go back 3 times to make sure everything was gone. I really do not need to spend that much time removing mascara ! Another problem was the hugh brush. It constantly ended up getting on my eyelids after i had done my eyes, so i had to go back and clean and reapply shadow. Needless to say, i gave it to my sister since she is a mascara girl only and doesnt wear all the stuff i use on eyes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I might try their new mascara but im leery that i will have the same problem i had with opulash and that formula. 
btw. I found a simple sephora mascara to be my HG ! Holds curl all day and removes very very easy at night !!_

 
I have to agree with the Opulash review. I don't like it at all. I'm not a big fan of MAC Mascaras to begin with. The only one that seems tolerable is Studio Fix Lash. I haven't tried Haute & Naughty. But I promptly gave my tube of Opulash away. No thankies.


----------

